# Epiphone les paul standard plus top pro vs epi less paul tribut plus



## binhnguyenmoz (Oct 26, 2015)

Which epi is better? I prefer playing lead guitar classic rock/rock and some metal like metallica etc. I basically just want the best epi for the tone up to 1000$ ausd. thanks


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

I would never pay $1000 for an Epiphone unless it's a Elitist or Elite! Take a look at Epiphone Elitist, you could have a really nice MIJ Lespaul with equal or superior quality than some American Gibby at a price below $1K!
You could look for Greco's, Mij Tokai Love Rock, Orville's and other MIJ Lespaul too.

(Edit: sorry, i didn't notice the AusD!)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

People like what they like, but if I'm in the $1000 range, I'm looking beyond Epiphone.

You could get a better guitar from Godin or a number of other brands for that coin.

In fact, you could easily get a Gibson LP studio used for less than that.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

You should be able to get a Gibson LP Studio or one of the various 'faded' models well within your price range. I think that there's a board member with a nice Studio for sale actually. 

Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I think we need to understand he's talking Australian Dollars. I have no idea what the market is like down there, or why he'd ask up here actually 

Bottom line is either guitar will get you where you want to go, just get the one that feels the best.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Epiphone black beauty


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

As Dave mentioned, I'm unclear on if he means Australian dollars, or if he made a typo. Once we know I can answer his question better.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I second, third and fourth the Elitist/Elite or other other MIJ. Far superior than any MIK or MIC Epiphone, and much better than Gibsons base offerings. Love Rocks and Super Reals are getting scarce and pricy, but lots of Elitists come up on kijiji if you are patient


----------



## notjoeaverage (Oct 6, 2008)

He is talking Australian Dollars that's the only way it makes sense.

Aussie dollar right now is 95c Cdn.

Keep in mind everything purchased in Australia has a ridiculous markup due to having to ship for almost everything.

$500 Cdn Epi in Oz would be in the 700-800 range AUSD

I see guys from Oz on other forums regularly and they get raped every purchase unless it's a Maton which is locally made.



To answer his question the Tribute Plus is a better value and a better guitar in my opinion comes with Gibson 57 Classic pups, the Plus Top has Epi ProBuckers for that reason alone I want the T+.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

notjoeaverage said:


> He is talking Australian Dollars that's the only way it makes sense.
> 
> Aussie dollar right now is 95c Cdn.
> 
> ...


totally agree on the pick ups. the probuckers are just fine - at living room volumes. but the ones i had were muddy when you cranked it real loud. the 57 classics are my all time fav pups


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Maybe he might like this?
http://www.epiphone.com/Products/El...ssa-Les-Paul-Standard-Outfit-Pelham-Blue.aspx
This is one of the Epi's I was in love with.
Was $700+ a few month back.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

first post...welcome.

if you are in oz, get yourself on a plane and go pickup a handful of vintage and new Japanese guitars!! then sell them to us at a reasonable price!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

if we had the like feature i totally woulda thumbed that idea


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

For that coin you could get a custom LP from Rondo. So if there was anything you wanted in particular, you may very well be able to have it on the guitar that wouldn't be possible on a factory EPI or Gibby.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

cheezyridr said:


> if we had the like feature i totally woulda thumbed that idea


Hey, yeah...what happened to the like feature??

But seriously, I'd go on weekend trips to scour the shops for vintage MIJ's


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Well O/P has dropped off the face of the planet.

:Smiley-fart:

(No emoji for tumbleweeds)


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Maybe he _was_ just farting around. Personally, I think he fell off. Don't know how ozzie's can hang for as long as they have, thousands of years of being upside down.......


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2015)

bzrkrage said:


> No emoji for tumbleweeds


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Lol^^^^^^^


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

High/Deaf said:


> Maybe he _was_ just farting around. Personally, I think he fell off. Don't know how ozzie's can hang for as long as they have, thousands of years of being upside down.......


Oi! Easy there tiger! I'm an expat Aussie, now new Canadian!

(No offence AT all. )

Speaking of which, I heard on CBC radio this morning on the "This IS That" segment that my old homeland uses Canadian as a derogatory term (I call BS, BTW).
http://www.cbc.ca/radio/thisisthat/...ry-term-will-no-longer-be-tolerated-1.3293251


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

bzrkrage said:


> Oi! Easy there tiger! I'm an expat Aussie, now new Canadian!
> 
> (No offence AT all. )
> 
> ...


No offense intended. I nearly moved down under 25 years ago - I had a standing job offer at Australian Monitor. Knew a bunch of them at the time - even my gf was ozzie.

I think we and they are kindred spirits. Both ex-Brits, trying to find a balance between our own culture and the Brit culture we came from. And we both have big elephants beside us, ready to roll over and squash us (US and NZ respectively). ;-)


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Under 1k stock. Epiphone black beauty I bought this because the general consensus after sifting through various forums, was that a high end Epiphone was built better than a low end Gibson. I've never owned or played a Gibson, but I love this guitar. But i have to say my Prestige Heritage is a much much better guitar than this for only a little bit more.


Another guitar you could take a look at is the new Prestige Troubadour. basically a Les Paul Black Beauty but with nickle hardware instead of gold and assembled in Canada.








This is around the 1500 dollar mark


----------



## sliberty (May 17, 2008)

I have an Epi Std PlusTop Pro, and love it. For the purpose of comparison, I also own 2 Custom Shop guitars (a Junior and a Special), a 68 SG, which I bought new as a kid, and several other guitars of varying costs. The Epi has a lot going for it besides the $599 (US) price tag. The one I bought has a wonderful, full, rounded neck profile, and Probucker pickups (Epi's version of the Burstbucker Pros). I didn't really like the tones offered by the push pull pots, so I've replaced the pots with my favorite configuration: CTS 500K linears for volume, and Mallory 150 .022uF caps and CTS 500K audios for tone. Not everybody likes this setup, but after trying many audio pots for volume, I've decided that the linears make me the happiest. I've also replaced the jack, and I plan to replace the switch shortly as well. Other than that, this guitar will stay stock, as it is great playing and sounding.

I don't really know the other model Epi that was mentioned by the OP, but my feelings about the Epi's in general is that they have stepped up their game in a big way over the last few years, especially in the Pro series. I also have and love an Epi ES-335 Pro, so these two are my main frame of reference.


----------

